# Seeing demand for an improved reflector for the ebay HID torches



## KuanR (Mar 5, 2012)

I just recently picked up one of these 85w ebay HIDs as a "entry ticket" into the world of HID torches

Ebay Item number: 270853628410

[/URL]I have to say, I am quite disappointed by its performance. The throw on it was terrible, and the flood was really uneven. I did search the forum and seems quite a few people have issues with these lights. I forgot who, but there was a forum member that mentioned the QC on these are pretty low, and he bought 2-3 reflectors and none of them were gave the same beam pattern.

I decided to make this thread to see if anyone would be interested in an improved reflector for these lights. I messaged fivemega, but I know he's away, so I decided to see if there's even remotely enough interest for this to be feasible for FM to produce.

Please speak up if anyone is interested as I would kill to have an improved drop-in reflector for my HID torch:naughty:

Please Do Not link directly to ebay - Norm


----------



## scheven_architect (Mar 6, 2012)

i have one of these ebay hid's and would be interested but i'm afraid it would be quite expensive if it's not mass produced. I'm quite pleased with the throw as it pulverizes all my other lights, but i realise that if the spill would be directed more into throw it would be devastating. Dunno if just changing the reflector will do it, maybe it has to be bigger => bigger head. Tried to unscrew the current head but it doesn't seem to work that good and i don't want to damage it.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?333185-85-watt-vs-65-watt

post #13 are some beamshots i took, how does your one compares to it you think?


----------



## KuanR (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I realize it would be expensive to make "one off" reflectors for a relatively cheap HID light, so I'm hoping there are more people that would be interested in a reflector "upgrade". I tried to remove the head too and it won't turn past a certain point so I'm guessing a reflector swap is the easiest way.

I wish my beam looks like yours....Mine is really messy with a lot of artifacts and way too much spill....Your light is a lot closer to the beam shots the sellers of this light provide.


----------



## scheven_architect (Mar 6, 2012)

turning the head doesn't change the amount of spill? Because if i turn it all to the right or to the left it gets very floody as well.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 6, 2012)

When I turn the head on my torch, the focus barely changes, let alone the spill....Quite disappointing, it almost feels like a camless flashlight LOL

Would you be interested in a new drop in reflector if one was a available?


----------



## 2100 (Mar 7, 2012)

I got comfortably over 200k cd for my 65 watter. So what kind of throw are you looking at? 200k+ cd, 75mm reflector, sounds ok to me. Nevermind the OTF lumens (pretty ok as well). Just take it that such lights are meant for 50m-400m work, and it illuminates objects at those distances VERY CLEARLY.  

For longer ranges, check out the bigger reflector stuff.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess you're right, for "close range" it sure is bright with a big spill, but seeing all the cool reflector upgrades available for other lights (especially Maglites) just got me hoping something similar would be available for these torches.

The "bigger" stuff is completely out of my price range, so I was hoping I could improve what I had on hand


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi KuanR, I have a 75w as well. Interested in getting a reflector upgrade? I have upgraded mine with a good unit from US. Results are very good and it costs around 50 usd a piece with reflectivity of around 97 percent. 

A very good value for money HID I must say. Just make sure you run in light with the front glass off for at least a few hours. If not your reflector will get foggy after a few runs. I think some kind of vapor was emitted while the light is still new, maybe the ballast or glue that causes it.

Enjoy your hid..


----------



## BVH (Mar 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi KuanR, I have a 75w as well. Interested in getting a reflector upgrade? I have upgraded mine with a good unit from US. Results are very good and it costs around 50 usd a piece with reflectivity of around 97 percent.
> 
> A very good value for money HID I must say. Just make sure you run in light with the front glass off for at least a few hours. If not your reflector will get foggy after a few runs. I think some kind of vapor was emitted while the light is still new, maybe the ballast or glue that causes it.
> 
> Enjoy your hid..



That is excellent advice Triode....whether changing a reflector, bulb or glass window, I leave the window off for a while to clear the new material vapors.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you so much BVH. 

I'm just a beginner mate, you guys are the experts and I'm happy to learn so much from you all.. :wave:


----------



## scheven_architect (Mar 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi KuanR, I have a 75w as well. Interested in getting a reflector upgrade? I have upgraded mine with a good unit from US. Results are very good and it costs around 50 usd a piece with reflectivity of around 97 percent.
> 
> A very good value for money HID I must say. Just make sure you run in light with the front glass off for at least a few hours. If not your reflector will get foggy after a few runs. I think some kind of vapor was emitted while the light is still new, maybe the ballast or glue that causes it.
> 
> Enjoy your hid..



where did you buy this reflector? How much did the throw improve?


----------



## stollman (Mar 8, 2012)

"If not your reflector will get foggy after a few runs. I think some kind of vapor was emitted while the light is still new, maybe the ballast or glue that causes it."

Is there a way to clean the residue off the reflector?

Also, when turning the bezel, it seems to reach a "stop". Do you force it past the "stop" to remove the Bezel? I assume that does not damage the threads?


----------



## KuanR (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Triode, could you pm me the link to the reflector you bought? I think 50 is a reasonable price to upgrade if it improves it. 

I wish I knee about running it with the lens off sooner as my reflector I'd covered in a hazy film. I guess more if an excuse to up grade


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi KuanR / scheven, google Nipro optics and send them your reflector dimensions. The throw improves by around 30 percent.

When your original reflector gets the hazy film theres no way to remove it. I learned the hard way and threw away 2 pieces along the way. :sick2:


----------



## KuanR (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I have just contacted them to see how much it would cost. I might try to get them to make more than 1 and see if there's any interest from anyone on the forum


----------



## KuanR (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Triode, do you mind giving me the dimensions you measured? I don't have anything that's very accurate in measuring, I tried using a ruler and it's not very accurate lol.


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been singing the same tune for some time now and seem to be getting nowhere, I've approached FiveMega about this previously and he thought it would be too expensive due to the low demand (needs to be at least in the hundreds to be viable). 

There is also the fact that some people get a really good reflector like mentioned in this thread up to 450m clearly - mine is lucky to hit 200m and it's a 55w, comfortably out-thrown by my SR90. 

Phoenix reflectors advertised here in the CPF can help but I think one difficulty we're all going to experience is the completely random build tolerances, I can almost guarantee one person's dimensions will be different to another's. 

I have ordered the DX reflector for their Trustfire SST90 light based on tests I did with my Olight reflector I think it will offer a significant improvement and may possibly shoehorn in but if not I'm going to try a combination of step up rings. Without the rings it's a $10 investment. 

Triode - please post beam shots before and after and images of the new reflector, it would be a big help to us all.


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry one more thing, does anyone else have a bezel who's threads are too big to fit on the head? Mine was held on only by an o-ring as I discovered when I tried to remove the lens cap, now it's held in place by Teflon tape to bridge the space in the threads


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 10, 2012)

interesting, will keep track of this thread


----------



## KuanR (Mar 10, 2012)

Let us know how the DX reflector works on the HID Torch, sounds like good alternative if it's only $10


----------



## scheven_architect (Mar 11, 2012)

50$ would be too expensive for me, unless the solution would like double or triple the amount of lux , lets hope indeed the DX reflector is a possible solution


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi KuanR, I have discarded the dimensions after the replacement. I would be best if you could get a caliper and measure.

Tried to get some beam shots but the phone camera sucks mate.


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 15, 2012)

DX reflector due any day now...


----------



## scheven_architect (Mar 15, 2012)

lets hope the dx reflector causes a miracle :d


----------



## KuanR (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to how your DX reflector goes too.....


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 16, 2012)

DX reflector is for LED, the focal point is at the bottom, which means the HID bulb need to be lowered quite a bit,
there's not enough room to fit the DX reflector in a HID light which usually has focal point in the middle (The bulb stick into the reflector quite a bit)

I've tried the DX reflector on one of my HID mod a while back, not sure about the lux but it gives a better beam, 
However, just not possible to fit into an HID light as it requires much longer head space.


----------



## scheven_architect (Mar 16, 2012)

ma_sha1 said:


> However, just not possible to fit into an HID light as it requires much longer head space.



ty for clearing that out! too bad it doesn't work


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 20, 2012)

$10 later and many weeks later I can confirm exactly what ma sha said
The focal point is too low so you have to raise it too high. The Olight reflector was actually a better fit because at the focal point it actually seated on the rim properly. 
The beam quality was great, not as good as with the Olight reflector but much better however about half the lumens were lost out the back.


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 23, 2012)

Tonight I'm going to get some beamshots happening with the DX reflector, I fiddled a bit today and found if I leave the lens cap on but remove the existing reflector and lens the the DX reflector sits in just the right spot.
At this stage now it's just so close to being able to be worked with that if the beamshots mark a direct improvement I will probably invest I an adaptor of some sort to hold it all in.







Ceiling bounce beamshot showing hotspot with the DX reflector, this is much more focused and intense than with the regular reflector, in daylight you can't really look at it.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a vast improvement over my light! Now If someone can make a drop in deep reflector...


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 26, 2012)

My photos didn't turn out too well (partly due to an over zealous security guard who had to experience 2200 lumens in strobe mode before he agreed to put his paltry halogen spotlight out of my face) but mainly due to too much ambient light for me to see what I was illuminating. What I can tell you however is that there was an improvement but nothing like when I fitted the SR90 reflector.

A properly designed and finished drop in reflector will give a better result but it needs to be about 2" deeper to give proper HID throw.


----------



## Parabolic (Apr 4, 2012)

If any of you can supply reflector dimensions, we might be able to work something out.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 11, 2012)

By default they are 76mm wide x 40mm deep with a 19mm hole.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 13, 2012)

Was it something I said?


----------



## Parabolic (Apr 26, 2012)

I didn't see a response for a few days and haven't come back until now.
Post #31 indicated you would like a 2" deeper reflector; so 40mm plus another 2"?
Does the 19mm need to stay at that dimension for clearance?
How large can the big diameter be?


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 27, 2012)

Parabolic said:


> I didn't see a response for a few days and haven't come back until now.
> Post #31 indicated you would like a 2" deeper reflector; so 40mm plus another 2"?
> Does the 19mm need to stay at that dimension for clearance?
> How large can the big diameter be?



The big diameter can be up to 76mm, the 19mm hole is necessary for the bulb to fit through and no 40mm is all we get to play with unless we modify which is too expensive to bother with on a light this cheap


----------



## Parabolic (May 1, 2012)

missionaryman said:


> The big diameter can be up to 76mm, the 19mm hole is necessary for the bulb to fit through and no 40mm is all we get to play with unless we modify which is too expensive to bother with on a light this cheap



PM sent.


----------

